

Ask HN: Which YC startups have launched before joining YC? - raychancc


======
neuen
I know COLOURlovers had been around for a while before joining YC. Airbnb did
a re-launch after joining but had been around perviously as well.

------
sebastianhoitz
As far as I know rapportive also already launched. They did just write a blog
post on that: [http://martin.kleppmann.com/2010/12/21/having-a-launched-
pro...](http://martin.kleppmann.com/2010/12/21/having-a-launched-product-is-
hard.html)

------
raychancc
Hipster (<http://usehipster.com>) is one.

